# Established Class 5 Zambezi River rafting company seeking



## ZambeziRiver (Jun 27, 2013)

Hi guys, I have 10 years rafting here in USA and have a fully registered and well establish rafting company on Zambezi River in Victoria Falls, Zimbabwe looking for business partners. We are proficient in operations, and looking to market activities more aggressively, and develop business opportunities for future growth.
Future opportunities includes river lodge, zip line or canyon swing and speed boat below the Victoria Falls.
For more information please contact the owner who is current raft guiding here in Colorado until end of August
For more information call -Cell: 970 3432016 or Email: [email protected]


----------

